# What color to stain knotty pine?



## KansasJim (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey all. I am finishing my basement and need your advice. The rest of my house looks like a lodge held up with oak beams, huge stone fireplace, loft, etc. My wife wanted to do something different in the basement so we bought knotty pine doors, trim and wainscotting but are now stuck on what color to stain it. We want to get it right and go with a stain that will make it look great for a long time. What do you think? I appreciate your advice.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

When asking about colors and/stains it is always a good idea to add a pic to your post so others have an idea of what you're dealing with.

That said, if this is a typical basement with limited light, I would tend to stay with a lighter stain.


----------

